# 209 CCI magnum primers



## 3goldens (Jul 13, 2012)

I am in need, been looking online, in stores and have friends looking. A box of 50 would be great, the TC Omega is finicky with Blackhorn.
If you have any that you would be willing to part with i would love to buy them.
Location: Oak Harbor Ohio


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

I have what you need but I am in Brunswick.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a bunch of these. Interested in trolling stuff to trade or 7-1/2 shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3goldens (Jul 13, 2012)

tnt1958 said:


> I have what you need but I am in Brunswick.


Thank you for responding, I would be willing to drive to your area to meet up and purchase them from you.


----------



## 3goldens (Jul 13, 2012)

Chillaxin1 said:


> I have a bunch of these. Interested in trolling stuff to trade or 7-1/2 shot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for responding, I am not a troller and I dont reload. Guess I am 0-2.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

PM Sent


----------



## Reel em In 2 (Feb 7, 2021)

Pm sent.


----------

